# lathe?



## tc3er (Mar 10, 2005)

Hello,

OK i'll get a new stock motor today for my tc3 and I want to maintain it.

Would this be an OK lathe or can you recommend something else? (i'm on a budget right now)

Cobra Stock Com Lathe 2000K ??

Thanks again.

or Integy X-MOD SUPER LATHE


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

do not buy the cobra stock lathe. all the stock motors are rebuilable now. you can use a regular comm lathe now. check to see if stormer hobbies still sells the cobra pro 2000 comm lathe with the diamond bit as a package price.


----------



## tc3er (Mar 10, 2005)

ok,

so which one is better? the cobra com pro or the integy mod fashion. im looking to cut the com mainly on my stock motors, but might use it in the future for mod motors

thanks again


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

i think the cobra comes standard with v blocks. check to see if the integy uses bearings. v-block is longer lasting. you will need a motor for either one. the 12 volt motor sold here in hobby shopper works great for me. you can hook it up to your power supply.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

They are probably pretty equal, what really matters is what you do with the lathe once you get it.

It took me quite some time (and a few ruined arms) to properly setup my lathe but now that I took that time and used old arms it couldn't cut better. 

All lathes will require you to set the proper bit height and check that they cut straight so that they dont produce a cone shaped com.


----------



## JB_The_Evader (Mar 31, 2002)

I've got the cobra pro 2000 and I love it. For the price its great.


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

Get the Cobra, I've had one for 7 years and done a lot of cutting with the original 'diamond' bit it came with, and the cuts are still beautiful. Just be very careful to oil the "V" blocks every time you put an arm in them and cut very slowly and carefully and it will last for a good long time. Use a black Sharpie pen on the com for lube and you'll be fine.


----------

